# Female goats and Male donkeys



## txchick (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a feeling this is a stupid question but I don't know anything about donkeys. I found a male donkey that is still intact and I also have a herd of female and male goats. Will the donkey become territorial when the female goat comes in heat? I read where goats and sheep can breed so I wasn't sure if goats and donkeys could also. LOL


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

The progeny is called a "gass".


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

the only thing you need to watch is when the goats kid male donkeys can be rough on kids sometimes, but no a donkey cannot breed a goat, nor would it want too ,


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

An intact male donkey is probably the worst "guardian" you could put with your goats. I speak from experience - have seen a jack donkey kill young lambs and goats. If you value your goats, please don't put an ungelded donkey in with them. 

NeHi


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

nehimama said:


> An intact male donkey is probably the worst "guardian" you could put with your goats. I speak from experience - have seen a jack donkey kill young lambs and goats. If you value your goats, please don't put an ungelded donkey in with them.
> 
> NeHi


Amen to that!!


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

I would tend to agree, get him out. They have a deadly accurate kick and do not usually miss.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

We had a male in the pasture and he was mean to animals. very loving to humans, but nasty to animals. He even killed some of the jennys, he was my dads "baby" so my brothers didn't want to do anything with him, they kept him separate from the smaller animals. He picked up the sheep by the wool or skin and shook them like a rag doll, then stomp them. We caught him once, that was it, everthing was kept in good pens and fences. Once a couple of my goats got out (hmm can you imagine that lol) he took after one of the kids and we had a big Snubian and she took after him, hit him in the ribs, he couldn't catch his breath and as he moved off, we heard the hee, but not the haw. I mean we heard the hit, I am surprised he didn't get hurt bad, but he never touched another goat or kid again. We had a Tennessee Walker X that put him in his place with the larger animals, when Jasper(paint gelding) was young, Jasper would pick on Jack and run to Feather. We would watch Jack chase Jasper until Jasper was next to Feather and Jasper would turn his head and look at Jack and if horses could grin, he did. Jack would chase him until he got close to Feather and then he sometimes had to slide into a stop because Feather would turn her head, put her ears back and give him "the look". We found Jack dead one winter morning with a broken neck--don't know what happened well have our ideas


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

all I can say is wow. And laugh at the "gass" heh


----------



## txchick (Dec 9, 2006)

Hes already coming from a home that has many goats and is very friendly. He's 36 inches tall soo I dont think he will be a problem especially since hes used to other animals. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

"Hes already coming from a home that has many goats"

Well, it sounds like you've made up your mind to get him. It's encouraging that he's used to seeing goats, but has he been IN WITH THEM?

Please introduce him carefully to yours, and be sure they have an escape route to safety in case it becomes necessary. 

NeHi


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Also, just because he has been ok with them in the past, does NOT mean he won't change in the future. 
Our Jack was "from a home with many goats and was very friendly". Little kids could ride him and he was a dollbaby.
One day out of the blue he threw one of our does over a fence with his teeth........she almost died.


----------

